# auger intermittent



## Pistl (Feb 2, 2011)

26" Sears Craftsman Model 247.883700
I think I have gearbox issues. Spinner that shoots snow up shoot running fast but big auger in front running weakly or not at all. All shear pins are ok. Sounds like gears in gearbox not meshing all the time. I've put heater on it to make sure not a freezing up issue. Any ideas appreciated. Have MUCH snow to move!
Thanks!!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My guess would be shear pins or gear box. If you are sure it is not shear pins you probably have a chipped tooth on the worm gear.

You could try pulling the spark plug then spinning the impeller by hand while holding the auger rakes and feel for the slip to confirm it.

Occasionally I have heard of roll pins breaking that hold the gear to the shaft, but if it works most of the time but slips in 1 spot every turn I am afraid you have more expensive problems.

The gear is probably going to be $35 - $85 for just the one gear. You might be better off finding a compatible machine with a blown engine. If you have to take it to a shop the labor cost is going to be more than a used working machine I think.


----------



## Pistl (Feb 2, 2011)

*intermittent auger*

I pulled the sparkplug and when I spin the impeller by hand the auger doesn't move. I checked the shear pins on the auger and they are all ok, (If I'm not missing some mysterious pin hidden somewhere...)

I have begun removing the housing of the gearbox, 5 hex screws, to have a peek. It seems pretty sealed up and am worried I will pass the point of no return soon. I guess it's no good the way it is. Disappointed in my Sears thrower. This thing is only 3 years old. Really liked it when it was working. I was torn between this and an Airens I liked.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Most snowblowers you should not be able to spin the augers. The gear setup in the gear box prevents running "backwards". You should only be able to turn the impeller. The auger shaft is probably one solid shaft, so if you turn one auger and the other auger turns at the same time you almost certainly have something wrong in the gearbox.

Did you ever replace the shear bolts with hardened hardware bolts? It sucks that it broke on its own that way without the shear pins letting go.

Here is some video on fixing an MTD gearcase.

http://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73#g/search

search his videos for "gearcase".


----------



## Pistl (Feb 2, 2011)

*intermittent*

I have replaced broken shear pins but I know they are like fuses to protect the gears and have ONLY used pins from Sears. Sure wish they would have broken in this instance! Thanks for that video tip. I have probably broken the gear in that gearbox. I'll try to open it up and see.


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Check the augers drive belts first, they will slip when worn!


----------

